# Marble hmpk/ marble dragon Delta



## MysticSky22301

I've been flareing my pair of a couple of days, today Thea escaped the cup! Luckily pokey isn't overly aggressive. He's busy building a nest and Thea is resting/hiding close by I had no intention of letting her lose for a few days even though she has the breeding bars because the male has been stubborn. But she has other plans o.o 

This pair is rather mellow Both can successfully live in community tanks and the little girl has no issues being in a sorority. 

I don't know if I'm being overly cautious but I'm probably going to remove her if I can get her out of the end of the tank with a the nest -_- she doesn't seem to want me to take her out.. I'm watching them like a hawk because I really don't want to lose either of them 

( First ever breeding attempt nervous Nelly)


----------



## MysticSky22301

Well my fears have kind of been pushed aside they are flirting! She keeps going over to check the nest and then back to the other side of the tank to watch him. Apparently she isn't satisfied yet so he's going to keep building


----------



## Sadist

Good luck!


----------



## MysticSky22301

I'm definitely not used to the aggression wow! Thea is my first female so I'm being kind of protective :/
I don't even have any ripped fins yet I did notice she lost a scale though. My water is hovering at 80-81°f and it's been cycled with a filter (which is off now)


The male can't seem to get his bubbles to stick... they just merge together I'm not sure what would cause that but I think it's frustrating him


----------



## Aluyasha

Beautiful pair, good luck!


----------



## Catthebetta

Do you have Indian Almond Leaf in your tank? some males are poor bubble nesters, some simply have trouble with the water quality. IAL helps keep the bubbles and makes a safe place for the nest to not get blown apart by air moving over it. You can put bubble wrap in the tank as a docking site for the nest, as well as a styrofoam cup over the area where the nest is.


----------



## MysticSky22301

Apparently it didn't post earlier but yes have a very nice IAL in there for him he finally figured out bubbles

but I've run into a snag, Thea might have x-factor genes or rose effect genes and I'm not entirely sure i just want to scrap the spawn
Can someone help me out here? I need some advice


----------



## Sadie Barnett

I don't see X factor. I just see some different colored scales


----------



## Catthebetta

Edit: noticed she posted the photo I sent her, but it's kind of unclear. So i'm leaving it up.

Hi Sadie, I noticed this last night. A visualization may help, I went in with my art tablet and outlined the scales in the affected areas and labeled them.
Other then what is shown in this photo, the fish has pinched areas in the caudal, dwarfed ventral fins, and a spot with hanging rays on the anal fin. All are indicators of X-factor if you don't see any scaling issues. This fish has a mild case of it. However, because it's genetic and can have significant impact on the lives of the fish, it's best not to breed one with x-factor.


A fish is symmetrical, it should not have any scales at different sizes until the sizing changes based on where the scales fit on the fish(for example, the head or near the base of the caudal).

The best example I have of non-x-factor has always been fish with BSE because the outline of the scale will show where it should match up. This is one of my girls.
 
The scaling should be next to perfect.


----------



## MysticSky22301

I did remove her at least for now I'm not going to be home this weekend they have not spawned. I do see a couple of scales in person on her that are slightly larger but the misalignment I can't see looking at her and looks like her coloring in person.
The hanging rays could be caused by something else, I did notice her ventral fins were small but I thought it might h been due to how she was kept before I got her they are also bent like she spent a lot of time resting on them, many fish who have been in cups have bent vents. I noticed it on a couple of my boys too and they definitely don't have any of the other indicators.

I'd like other breeders to take a look too. Over all she's a beautiful fish and I'm kind of holding out hope for her


----------



## Catthebetta

If you know of Amanda Wiseman, I consulted with her before saying anything to you to make sure that it wasn't just my eyes. The bent ventrals, dwarfed vents, don't come from resting. With males, it can because their vents are much longer and more susceptible to damage. The patch of hanging rays is a strong indicator, almost every fish with X-factor will show either a dip in part of the fins or an area of fin that sticks out/hangs where it's not supposed to. The larger scales are not normal on any fish, if you see that, it's x-factor. It's a deformity. Even if ignoring every other part of what seems to be strong indicators, those larger scales should tell you.
With each photo presented, I see strong signs. This is from the breeder photo. I brightened it slightly so you can see a bit better, and outlined scaling and issues in red that indicate x-factor without the interference of arrows and words. The green represents what the fish should present if it had no signs of x-factor.

This isn't malicious, It's a matter of being a good breeder. She's perfect and gorgeous as a pet, but I would not continue lines that have x-factor. It's not humane for the fry


----------



## MysticSky22301

When I get home, I'm going to start conditioning my black orchid ct girl. She's small but very pretty and I'm perfectly ok with using her instead of Thea. Her name is arura .

I'll get a good picture when I get home  I was considering just doing my orchid pair anyway but I'd really like the diversity the marble brings out, I also have a blue ct girl I could use 

Or as a final option if nothing else works I could use the new hm orchid I purchased after her quarantine. the 2 new girls are really big! None of my other girls are quite that size


----------



## Catthebetta

Anything you breed to your butterfly male, will come out with marble fry as butterfly is related to marble 
comb tails are pretty too. I got marble fry from a hmpk BSE red and a solid steel blue female. You never know!


----------



## MysticSky22301

He's not butterfly, he's marble  I'm thinking breeding him to the orchid ct girl will bring out his dragon scales in the offspring ( I am pretty sure she's dragon Geno ) he's got the thick scales but instead of being white they a metallic I want to breed Aurora or one of her offspring to an hmpk to strengthen the rays of the ct, and do the same with mouse my male


----------



## Catthebetta

With the finnage markings he has, he's technically a butterfly.. which is marble. Marble is dominant so all of the fry will be marbles regardless of who you breed them to


----------



## MysticSky22301

Where his tail and fins were clear he's now black and red o.o it's a stunning contrast he may not be done changing yet. If I go for a second generation out of this spawn could I get orchid out of them? Or is the marble just so dominant that it wouldn't matter


----------



## Catthebetta

The marble would definitely be dominant, Some may start out orchid and go completely cello. Some may start cello and go orchid, some may change their entire lives. There's no good rhyme or reason to marble, lmao!


----------



## MysticSky22301

I have my orchid hm girl in with him, this poor guy is such a push over! None of them have sustained damage which is surprising ( im including Thea who is no longer going to be bred) the ct girl had no interest at all but this lady has been isolated so I'm going to cross my fingers


----------



## Catthebetta

Keep us posted! I'm excited to see how it works out


----------



## MysticSky22301

So am i, I'm not sure if I will be able to get this huge push over to breed the girls chase him lol I would be so happy though he's such a lovely boy in really glad i grabbed him 

He finally has a nest I had to give him a piece of bubble wrap he and the new girl are getting mosquito larvae and my special mix of food I've used on all of my Bettas and occasional mini (very mini) mealworms she's in isolation for 24hours in a warm cupboard to see if it entices her to spawn


----------



## Catthebetta

Do frequent small water changes throughout the day. If you take a gallon out in the morning, add a gallon throughout the day. Do this with airline tubing as not to disturb, this will imitate the rainy season and entice them to spawn. It also really helps to have rain in the forecast, that change in barometric pressure is also great.


----------



## MysticSky22301

It's been storming for 3 days I'll try the water changes


----------



## Catthebetta

And whatever you do, don't stop feeding them . If they're flirting, you can drop food in. Once they start wrapping, stop feeding them and leave them be. Give them at least a full 8 hours or until the male is chasing the female away every time she comes near.


----------



## MysticSky22301

I keep feeding them, sometimes the male won't eat that's why I went and found some mosquito larvae he will eat them until he's stuffed, and my buckets just have rain water in them to I know the larvae won't accidentally hurt my fish


----------



## MysticSky22301

They are learning how to embrace right now! Hehe I know he can Do it because I caught her floating in the trance as I walked by, and as I was typing I saw a successful embrace! I'm excited! She didn't get her bars until they actually started trying to wrap but she did bulk out and show her ovipositor more so I took the chance and released her it's paying off! No ripped fins NOTHING. I guess I'm really lucky lol


----------



## MysticSky22301

One of them keeps wrapping wrong and they lose grip is this part of them learning or could she be too big?

Sorry for the blur I'm trying not to get too close and make him stress


----------



## trilobite

Yay congrats! :-D Yeah it takes them a while to get the hang of it but theyll get there


----------



## MysticSky22301

Funny thing is I just set up a stand for my BBS hatchery lol it came with a spout a hose and eggs but no stand for the bottle to stay upright. I also ordered some of the many 32oz deli cups I'm going to need x.x 24 at a time, maybe a couple double orders in the next few weeks


----------



## MysticSky22301

I have seen a few eggs but I'm not sure they are fertilized, it looks like they lose the wrap before she releases also he isn't picking up any of them


----------



## trilobite

Lol I just use a little jar and an air hose for my bbs. Ive had lazy males who make the poor female do all the work picking up the eggs, so dont worry too much about that.
Only the male will know if they are infertile or not, and if they are he will eat them. Dont blame him/strike him off as an eggeater if you see him eating a lot, chances are he couldnt master the wrap and failed to fertilse many eggs. Usually they are better the second time round


----------



## MysticSky22301

Next time I'm probably using my CT orchid female with him, if I don't use the ct orchid male  I have done so much prepping lol I feel accomplished just getting this far because some of my cultures almost didn't happen and I had to juggle quite a bit


----------



## MysticSky22301

I for sure have some eggs in the nest the female ate a few but I kept her stuffed with live blood worms all day so she didn't have much room XD lazy male but I'm not overly surprised his nest isn't the best and he wasn't a nester before he saw a female


----------



## MysticSky22301

He's FINALLY helping her now that they have gotten the wrap perfect and she's dropping 20- 30 eggs at a time! I'll get some good pictures when they are done Pokey's fins are healing from the apparent teasing from my male gourami before breeding but he's so beautiful. He gets so many eggs in his mouth he starts losing them lol I have proof he's not eating them! 

They are on my kitchen counter so after spawn I'm going to put black construction paper around the tank to keep from freaking him out every time we walk by I'm getting some plastic wrap tomorrow to cover the tank and get the humidity up for the fry. My micro worms and vinager eels are going strong, my BBS are going to be set up a couple days after they start swimming and I'll be setting up the grow out 20g in a week or so, the filter can get itself cycling 

... now... how to devise ways to transition them to commercial food lol


----------



## MysticSky22301

He started roughing her up pretty badly so I removed her taking that as my cue she was done. I'll get pictures of her in a couple days when I start acclimating her to the sorority. The nest is white with eggs ^^ and he's being a good daddy still adding bubbles

I've left the light on for the night and got the tank covered in construction paper I'll check on him again tomorrow sometime


----------



## MysticSky22301

So the eggs have started tuning a little yellow but I don't see as many unless he's bubbled over them I HOPE I at least get a few babies, if not I'll wait a couple months to try him again and make another attempt with a different male and that pretty female


----------



## trilobite

Ooh lots of eggs in that nest! Hes done well


----------



## MysticSky22301

Moving them around they are turning cream color but he ate some I think unless they are just covered in bubbles, he's not doing bad with where the tank is on the counter


----------



## MysticSky22301

I have hatched babies! He's having problems keeping them in the nest and a bunch of them a on the bottom I hope this doesn't kill them 😥 they are so pale I can't get a picture of them. I watched one go spiraling to the floor it was the only way I knew any had hatched


----------



## MysticSky22301

I figured out why he hadn't picked some up! My counter is a pale tan color he couldn't see them! I put a piece of construction paper under the tank and they are easy to see now ^^ and the ones on the floor are alive hes doing a really good job 

The other pictures are momma I adore her ^^ she will be going into the sorority in a couple days she has a pulled scale I'm waiting on to see if it needs more than almond leaves


----------



## trilobite

Yay babies! Now the fun beginss :-D Does it look like a big batch?
Mum is lovely, Im certain youre going to get some beautiful fish from those two!


----------



## MysticSky22301

It's doesn't look like a big batch to me, I'm thinking about a hundred fry I'll find out after they start swimming, I may run this pair again if I get some really pretty ones because I'm not sure how many of the original eggs were fertilized and with a few pretty ones in a rooky batch think how many would be in an experienced spawn ^^ 

I've run into some family drama, would it be safe to travel with these guys after 3 weeks? I thought I had at least 5 but something blew up :/


----------



## MysticSky22301

I have a few babies who have decided it's fun to zip to the far side of the tank hey at least they don't spin in circles all the time! I gave them a few banana worms just in case the ones swimming so far are ready to eat. 

Hanging babies and dad posed for me ^^ he's so pretty


----------



## Sadist

I'm not sure about the traveling. I guess you'll have to find out! As long as they're fed and the water's clean and warm, I suppose they'll mostly be okay.


----------



## MysticSky22301

I'm not sure if my little ones are free swimming or not I do see some on the bottom with stuffed white tummies from micro worms but I don't see that many fry I don't know if it's just because they are that tiny or if he ate them :/


----------



## MysticSky22301

I was cleaning up snail poop and a couple dead fry that had originally fallen out of the nest with a large pipette apparently a couple curious fry were caught, didn't hurt them but it made me very nervous.... the little buggers have mostly decided to stick to the mass of plants in the end of the tank so I can't get a count :/ 

At this tiny how the heck do I tell if they are eating? Seriously I have no clue if my fry are refusing to eat or not


----------



## MysticSky22301

Hah! I did it! The fry weren't really interested in the micro worms so I grabbed the vinager eels and strained some through a coffee filter, shook that in a clean baby food jar of tank water and used a dropper to add some to the tank and I saw about 10 fry actively hunting.! Good thing I started a second culture last week ^^ my entire original eel culture is a wiggling mass of nematodes and the second is well on its way


----------



## Sadist

Wow, I'm glad they like the eels!


----------



## MysticSky22301

The rams seem to like them too, I caught one munching an eel on the glass at the water line lol

I'm consistently counting about 20 fry meaning I probably have more hiding in the plants. I've noticed eels also live longer in the water than microworms/ banana worms but they don't get left in there as long lol I fed them twice yesterday and when I went to give them more I only found a few eels floating around


----------



## MysticSky22301

I very very carefully untangled the mass of floating water sprite to see if could count more easily, I did find 25 prior to moving them so I'm moving up lol 

I've already noticed a few fry that are almost double the size of their siblings this could be interesting


----------



## MysticSky22301

So... I tested the water in the fry tank (yes with those useless dip strips) and ended up doing a rather slow but large water change I'll probably do another today because the ammonia was REALLY high and I'm not sure how. I did get to see a fry gobble up an eel, I also have a band of something alive floating around near the bottom of the tank and I think some of the babies are eating that too I would need a microscope to see what it really is. I STILL don't know how many I really have I keep counting been 15 and 25


----------



## Sadist

Good luck with them!


----------



## MysticSky22301

Thanks I was wondering if anyone was even paying attention lol


----------



## Sadist

I watch it, but usually I don't have much to say since I've never raised fry from hatching. I'm interested in how they turn out, though!


----------



## MysticSky22301

Thanks sadist I'm having a few hiccups, the leftover mosquito larvae like to eat the eels too so I'm carefully sucking them out with a dropper. One. At. A. Time.... 

I do however have one rather big fry and they are all getting more active with the water changes. next time I'm changing water and vacuuming the bottom before I release the female! And a water change before the fry hatch. Live and learn eh? For some reason the spawn tank kept getting filthy in the bottom which is causing the ammonia problem.

I'm thinking of running the sponge filter in my community or the sorority because both are stable and cycled then transferring it to the fry tank when they are bigger? Pick up a bunch of good bacteria and help me cycle the fry tank. Maybe?


----------



## Sadist

I think some breeders do that.


----------



## trilobite

Yeah, its surprising how fast ammonia builds in the spawn tanks ae. I can never understand how people can wait until the fry are a few weeks old before wc, I start 80-90% almost as soon as free swimming

Yep definitely start up a sponge filter in a cycled tank to help you out when you move them to the growout. Makes things so much easier for you and the fry if youve already seeded the filter with bacteria :-D


----------



## MysticSky22301

I'm not brave or patient enough to do a 80+ wc on theses guys especially using the air hose and stones I can only change about a gallon at a time before the stones get totally saturated and won't let water run and I have to let them dry 

I'm slowly catching all of those damn mosquito larvae I think I got a bunch of eggs in feeding the pair big larvae. I have found out that they will eat eels and banana worms so I can raise larvae in clean shallow water and not have a bucket of green gunk in my house lol 

Some how I think I lost a bunch of fry and can't find them honestly the largest one is too small to eat the others and even with snails I'd find a body or 2 so they are either hiding or I miscounted big time


----------



## Sadist

I would guess they're hiding. I had double the amount of guppy fry than I thought, and they're live bearers (babies as big as 3-4 week old bettas).


----------



## MysticSky22301

Oh I have guppies too ^^ my most recent batch that colored up has a bunch of half black babies mostly with pretty blue and a few yellow then I find the ones that look like endler crosses -_- 

I'm feeding the mosquito larvae to my sorority it's hilarious seeing them watch the surface then go ' oh crap it's down here!' even corys will eat them


----------



## Fenghuang

Seems like you are doing pretty great despite the hiccups. I'm afraid of doing larger changes when the fry are small too. It seemed like all my fry deaths occurred after I added more water... These were my artificially hatched fry that were in a container floating in the tank their parents bred in so it wasn't even like drastically different water.

I have a big batch of guppy babies too that are starting to really color up now. But a lot of my adults died/are dying. :-( I just don't really know what is wrong with them. I have tried many things but nothing seems to be working.

Do be cautious with the mosquito larvae fry... I have read somewhere that at a young enough age, betta fry can be eaten by them. I also wild harvested the larvae before (and by that, I mean like taken them out of rain filled buckets from the garden) and accidentally introduced small diving beetles and other insect nympths that are actually carnivorous. They're okay eating for adult bettas but could kill easily fry.


----------



## MysticSky22301

Yeah mosquito larvae are opportunistic they gladly eat Microworms and eels that's why I'm trying so hard to catch them out of the fry tank I'm really hoping this batch of babies isn't a bust I don't see many at all and they are over a week old if it is I'll have to try again after I move and have less stress 

I have seed shrimp and a few other questionables from the buckets but they are filter feeders or too small to hurt the fry. I Do however have 3 that are larger than the rest I'm wondering if the female isn't giant Geno ( who could Help me figure that out) I'm still trying even though I'm only finding about 15 fry


----------



## MysticSky22301

Ok I am positive I'm down to 5 babies, 3 big ones and 2 smaller ones. I learned from my ammonia catastrophe and will be better prepared next time. I have my first EVER brine shrimp hatchery set up I'm going to be raising some to adults to feed my big Bettas. To do this I'm going to take some of the BBS and transfer them to a 6qt tote with air stones and feed them spirulina. 

I got a new boy! He is so pretty and rather young a blue and red ct butterfly! He will probably be bred to Stella later on ( my blue ct girl)


----------



## MysticSky22301

Ok so the brine shrimp are a huge success! I mean I have WAY too many and need to rethink my hatch numbers x.x


----------



## MysticSky22301

And my house mate just dropped a glass in the fry tank I nearly started crying and he proceeded to yell at me because I told him that he needed to pay more attention to the way things are setting before he just leaves it. Yeah I cried ... my heart nearly broke, I've worked so hard... I'll find out later if any of the fry are injured


----------



## Sadist

How are they?


----------



## MysticSky22301

Well my 3 big ones are alive! I cleaned out the snail poo and uneaten food and stressed out the last small one :/ but I expected it to die it spent most of its time with its head in a corner and only ate once in awhile

I'm feeding brine shrimp once a day - a combination of eels and microworms once or twice depending on how much s left in the tank. It's cute seeing them snap up food. The fry seem to hang out just out of the area my phone can focus that little oblong smudge is one of them compared to the air pump cord just outside the tank I'll continue trying to get pictures though

I'm going to spawn the pair again after I move this has been kinda ridiculous, I won't have to worry about anyone being careless or complaining about the time I take with my fish


----------



## Sadist

Oh, I see the little guy! I hope the move goes smoothly.


----------



## MysticSky22301

I've moved my fish something like 5 times over the last 5 years, buckets, totes and lots of patients ^^ my bettas usually stay in their tanks half full. My goldfish need a 35g tote and carried from the tank to the tote they are HUGE a 5g bucket doesn't give them room to turn around tails and noses touch the sides. My guppies and community fish go in buckets 

Hello mobile air pumps!


----------



## kitkat67

I found a couple hundred babies are much easier to raise than a couple dozen, much less a handful. Good luck with your remaining spawn!


----------



## MysticSky22301

My babies went hungry for breakfast unless they had leftover vinegar eels... We had to rush Malia( my daughter) to the pediatrician at 1pm she swallowed a penny I'm still not home and it's 10pm she IS ok they got it out I'll feed them when I get home. Human baby comes first x.x I wish she would stop eating stuff


----------



## kitkat67

Omg, that penny would be so clean out the other end from stomach acids. I've heard of a dog swallowing gold jewelry and it comes out poopy but sparkly out the other end!


----------



## Sadist

I'm not sure they really grow out the "taste everything" mode, they just get smarter about it. My 6 year old still asks questions about how rocks, grass, and leaves taste (but try to get a piece of lettuce on her plate, and she will have none of that! HA!).


----------



## MysticSky22301

It was caught in her upper esophagus, it happened early Tuesday morning and we didn't know she was acting ok but couldn't eat 'big people food' she loves chicken and blueberries and avocado. But she would try to eat them and throw up :/ bottles were fine though so I took her to the pediatrician and we got sent to Des Moines. She has GOT to stop trying to eat change! Last time it was a dime x.x


All of the little fishes are fine I have learned brine shrimp live for 6-12 hours in fresh water I skipped the last feeding last night because they still had BBS gathered swimming in the corner at 4am when I fed them at 11pm when I got home ( it's impossible not to over feed a batch this small)


----------



## Sadist

Wow, I had no idea brine shrimp could survive that long in fresh water! I might have to grow some out for my adults.


----------



## MysticSky22301

Yeah ^^ on working on that myself my have at least tripled in size since hatch 4 days ago, I'm feeding the excess to my guppies 

I might just have 2 Betta babies by the end of all this one is falling behind the others but I can see the little rays in his cadual, I noticed them on my largest one first 

How big are they supposed to be at 3 weeks? I'm hoping I didn't stunt them some how


----------



## Sadist

betta fry growth here's what I found about it. Their growth stunting hormone needs lots of water changes to keep them from stunting. It's probably as important as the right foods. From the chart, maybe 1/3 of an inch?


----------



## MysticSky22301

Mine actually look a little bigger but don't have the body that the 4 week fry do. Artemis might be a giant Geno, I'm not sure as she and the other girl I bought from the same seller are HUGE even compared to my 6m old Thea


----------



## MysticSky22301

I've figured out how to start my Betta fry on commercial food. I have guppies. Babies learn by watching so add a few tiny guppies into the fry tank and give them my home made fry mix ^^ ( not doing this just yet) 

Anyway I've found people complaining all around the internet about the work that goes into micro/ banana worms. I've had no trouble at all my cultures have a bit of an acidic smell but they don't stink and I've had them producing for over a month only making new cultures just in case the old ones collapse. I've found adding more yeast when they start to decline perks them right back up, banana worms need yeast and another chunk of banana. I only "dump" cultures when they turn liquid but they go into larger containers or get split instead of getting thrown out. I'm going to eventually move them up to some even larger containers so I can culture them for sale.

Vinager eels : when do I stop feeding them to my fry?


----------



## trilobite

Yep thats problably the only good use for guppies haha. Mine learnt the hard way after my bbs didnt hatch, it was either eat the dry food or starve...luckily only about 5 or so were too stubborn to eat dry, but guppies are an easier way. Once the bettas hit a certain size theyll start eating anything you through at them without much fuss

Stop the eels after about day 3-4 of free swimming. As long as they are big enough to eat bbs then thats what their main food should be  Vinegar eels dont have as many nutrients as bbs so you want to get them off them as soon as you can
You can add them when youre teaching them about bbs to help transition them though


----------



## MysticSky22301

I used eels and microworms solely until they were a week and a half old so I can stop Ve any time? They love BBS but I don't want to useit as the only food because of swim bladder problems that tend to arise. I might keep alternating between all of them until something just doesn't interest them


----------



## MysticSky22301

Well I'm down to 2 fry -_- the largest one apparently tried to eat the smallest and killed it they are STARTING to get anal fins I can see a transparent line under their bodies ^^ I don't see dorsals yet but I counted the little rays in their tails and came up with 10


----------



## Fenghuang

Oh no! I'm sorry to hear that. :-( I never had a problem with my fry cannibalizing each other (that I have seen), but I have heard of it happening many times with other people's spawns. I hope your two survivors do well for you.


----------



## MysticSky22301

And suddenly I had one fry... So I did a water change and my last fry is sitting on the bottom not moving I'm almost literally banging my head against the wall at this point... If he doesn't make it I'll try again after the move it will be about 3 weeks so keep your eyes peeled another spawn log, likely the same pair they really liked each other


----------



## Sadist

Aww, poor babies. Hopefully, after the move, the next spawn will do better.


----------



## MysticSky22301

Hopefully, pokey is looking fat and sassy lol so I'm hoping he doesn't eat as many this time


----------



## Fenghuang

Aw, I'm so sorry. I had a bunch of failed spawns where one or two weak fry hatched and didn't survive very long... It sucks!!! But you've had yours for a bit now, so the survival rate is definitely better. Fingers crossed!


----------



## MysticSky22301

Thanks feng ^^ I had quite a few things against me with this one, at least I don't have to move a bunch of fry ( other than my guppies) and I can keep my next batch in more stable conditions and away from bumbling house mates and thirsty cats -_- 

By the time I move my brine shrimp will be grown and I can stuff my breeding pair with high protein food. Pokey didn't like the mealworms Artemis loved them so he wasn't as fat and happy as she was


----------



## dcg

Hi, Mystic, look at the bright side, at least you will not hassle with lots of jars this time. 😉


----------

